# ISO Circuit City #8 NASCAR car



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

The title says it all. I've searched high and low but can only find the Bud #8 car.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Considering Junior's popularity, I'm not suprised. Could this have been either a one shot carof Junior's or maybe #8 was used at some point before Junior had it?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

perhaps...


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

The #8 Circuit City car was a ford thunderbird driven by Hut Stricklin in 1997.
Decals are avaiable:
 decals 
Revell also did a diecast.

BRIAN


----------

